

Scared to Launch - ashleyreddy

So I'm just about ready to launch a public beta but I'm a little scared.  I don't want any early bad reviews tainting things.  Should I just launch a private beta 1st or just go for it.
The problem is that I will be travelling to startup school tomorrow and I don't want anything to go wrong when I'm at 40 thousand feet.  Anyone experienced the same?
======
iworkforthem
Thing will NEVER go according to plan, this I can be sure of. One of the + pts
of being in a startup is its flexibility. If things go wrong, you can act
swiftly to correct it. There's no need to go through rounds and rounds of
approvals, PR, etc.

The more important thing to know is that remind yourself it's still a new
baby/product. Things will go wrong, you just need to spend a little more time
to make things right with it. Dun give up, you will do fine.

